# Male keeps kicking hen out of the nest



## Mandon (Feb 22, 2012)

We recently put a nesting box in the cage, and I think our female laid an egg. The only problem is the male seems to be spending all of his time in the nest, possibly laying on it. What I find strange is the fact that he kicks our hen out everytime she comes near the nest. Is this normal? I don't know much about Cockatiel parental instincts, but I do know that the males take just as much part in looking after the egg as the female, I just don't know if his antagonistic behavior is normal.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I have hens that sit on the eggs all the time and the babies come out fine. If you're worried about the female not getting nest time you could take the male out for a while. Otherwise, "if it ain't broke, don't fix it." You could cause more trouble if you fiddle with the pair than letting him do his thing. As long as he's eating and drinking fine and the hen isn't getting violent because she can't get into the nest, I'd just let them figure it out. Once the eggs hatch mama will have plenty of baby time.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Just a few thoughts....

Is he staying in the box 24/7, and just getting out to eat and poop? Have you looked to be sure that there is an egg in the box, and how long ago was it laid? A hen will lay every other day, and if she is prevented from going into the nest she is going to have to lay that egg somewhere or her body will have to self-absorb the egg prior to laying, which can cause some health issues.

Why was the nestbox put in the cage to begin with? Are you sure you have a pair, and are they a bonded pair? If there are several eggs in the nest, and the current bird won't let the other bird nest, you may have 2 hens setup. If only 1 egg has been laid, and it has been more than a week since the first egg, it might be best to remove the nestbox from the cage. Leaving it up, and having one dominant bird preventing the egg laying bird from entering the nest can cause stress to the hen, and this can result in secondary repsorductive problems such as peritonitus, etc.


----------

